# Snow Bunnies



## muffntuf (Dec 17, 2008)

As most of you know, because you either had the storm or were in the path of the storm or whatever - it snowed this weekend. Not only that, we made National News a second time in less than a month. Where I live we received the wonderful gift of 15.5" of snow.

The ponies were in from Saturday afternoon until this morning. Between windchills being as low as they were and the snow and digging out, they just got stuck inside.

Let's all say it - "Poor Ponies!" LOL!

So I thought I would share some Snow Bunny pics of my kids - Okay mainly Tulip - playing, discussing and trying to abuse the snow.

Here is Tulip - who tried her very best to cover every square inch of her body in Snow! I tried catching her trying to jump over, maul and throw herself into the hay bale, which was covered in snow, but she was too fast. It was hilarious!












Here is Tulip and Opal discussing Snow Bunny Activities. Notice that Tulip stuck her tongue out at Tulip:











And Finally the snow bunnies running around in the snow:


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like they had a good time!


----------

